# IDS Lean Up Sponsored Log by Nacho



## NordicNacho (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks to SBMuscle for letting me run this stuff. I've been on a cut for a few weeks now and seemed to hit a plateau with my ephedra caffeine  
 stack.  So I guess its time to try something new.  







Detailed Description  
Target Stubborn Body Fat While Getting More From Your Workouts!
Lean Up has been designed with top pharmaceutical quality ingredients combining cutting edge technology and clinically proven results. Few natural weight loss materials on the market today have more patents and positive published research behind them than Lean Ups Advantra Z. 

Lean Ups Advantra Z incinerates bodyfat with its combination of five guaranteed pure, naturally occurring alkaloids, Synephrine, N-Methyltyramine, Hordenine, Octopamine, and Tyramine. These components combine to stimulate beta 3 receptors in the body responsible for fat burning thermogenesis and reducing bodyweight! With both safety and effectiveness proven over and over again by respected university studies, Advantra Z answers the call for responsible, safe, effective natural weight loss. 

Advantra Z combined with new cutting edge ingredients like Methlyhexedra provide the energy, appetite suppression and thermogenisis you need to eliminate stubborn bodyfat. 

Lean Up is the answer to your weight loss! 

Supplement Facts: 

Serving Size: 2 Capsule 
Servings Per Container: 30 

Amount Per Serving: 
Proprietary Blend 554mg 
Green Tea, Trimethylxanthine, White Willow Bark, Advantra Z, Methylhexedra, R-ALA, Uva Ursi, Yohimbe Extract 8%, Gugglesterones 95%, Coleus Forscoli, Bladderwack, Ginger, Narangin, Cayenne, Yerba Mate, Chromium Chelate 

Other Ingredients: 
Gelatin, Cellulose, Magnesium Stearate, Silica, FD&C Yellow #5, FD&C Yellow #6, Titanium Dioxide 

Directions: Take 1-2 Lean Up capsules 15 minutes before breakfast and 1-2 capsules 15 minutes prior to lunch. Best results seen when this product is taken for four consecutive weeks or more. Do not exceed 4 capsules per day.  


IDS Lean Up, 60 Capsules


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 20, 2008)

I am in willing be following this


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 20, 2008)

I took two pills this morning it says to start out with one in the morning and one before lunch.  Needless to say i didn't need to take anymore throughout the day it just seemed to kill my appetite dead.  Only thing i can really compare it too is when I took Ritalin for a month I have no desire to eat and some really good focus.

I'll post pics of myself on monday with my weight.  So far so good


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 20, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I am in willing be following this




Thanks man Im going for a really mean cut right now Im really impressed so far and I am a stim expert.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 20, 2008)

Holy crapola that is a ton of stims who needs Ritalin when you got all that

I would not sleep for a week on half of that very nice stash bro


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2008)

You think your so tough with your Jolt Cola...


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 22, 2008)

it's still killing my need to eat its pretty impressive.  The weight is really dropping off pretty fast and Im still at 2 pills a day.


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 23, 2008)

I know alot of people on this board don't like IDS, I friggen love their products.  I just may have to buy the cutting tabs now.  How has your sleep been?  Any changes in resting heart rate or blood pressure?


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 23, 2008)

No real sides it just sort of kills your need to eat, and gives you focus sleep has been fine.  For the price its pretty hard to beat i have never taken a supp that has had this kind of effect on the appetite its just gone.

very strong stuff


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2008)

What are the ingredients?  Is it another "Mass Tabs" like product that is advertised as this new revolutionary product without illegal ingredients but actually has them or..


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 23, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> What are the ingredients?  Is it another "Mass Tabs" like product that is advertised as this new revolutionary product without illegal ingredients but actually has them or..




no steriods in these

Proprietary Blend 554mg 
Green Tea, Trimethylxanthine, White Willow Bark, Advantra Z, Methylhexedra, R-ALA, Uva Ursi, Yohimbe Extract 8%, Gugglesterones 95%, Coleus Forscoli, Bladderwack, Ginger, Narangin, Cayenne, Yerba Mate, Chromium Chelate 


Ids doesn't make those kind of supps anymore guess they don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## nni (Jan 23, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> no steriods in these
> 
> Proprietary Blend 554mg
> Green Tea, Trimethylxanthine, White Willow Bark, Advantra Z, Methylhexedra, R-ALA, Uva Ursi, Yohimbe Extract 8%, Gugglesterones 95%, Coleus Forscoli, Bladderwack, Ginger, Narangin, Cayenne, Yerba Mate, Chromium Chelate
> ...



nope, nothing revolutionary or anything, obviously things could be hidden, but this is pretty straight forward.

green tea, caffeine, aspirin, synephrine, no idea what Methylhexedra is, r-ala, Uva Ursi which is a diuretic, yohimbe stim, guggles which people shouldnt take, Coleus Forscoli but not standardized at all for forskolin, Bladderwack which is used for diarhea, ginger which is good for upset stomache, Narangin grapefruit extract that is supposed to make other thing more bioavailable, cayenne which is a good thermo, yerba a stim, chromium chelate, why?

the dosage is what i am looking at. you always assume 200mg of caffeine, so that means green tea has to be 200+mg leaving 154mg for the rest. some things the dosage looks too low to be effective, two things i would drop completely, but you could do worse in a fat burner.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe "Methylhexedra" is what makes it work so well.  Ids is known for putting confusing names on stuff and throwing it in the middle of the ingredients  
 list


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking good Nordic


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks man they are really working


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 28, 2008)

Its till working really well I saw a log on BB.com and the guy is getting the same kind of results I am.

cool stuff


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 30, 2008)

Haven't read anything in a few days.  Still going good i hope.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 31, 2008)

Its still working really good Im up to 4 pills aday and the weight is still coming off I will try to post some pics on friday just really busy with work right now.  Some guy at bb.com said be lost over 20 pounds in a month so far its the best weight loss supp I have tryed even better then epedra


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 31, 2008)

Holy crap!  Are you getting jittery with it or anything?  I got some flu symptoms with lipo 6x when i was up to 3 or more pills a day.  Hated the feeling.  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good Nacho you are a stim beast!!!!!


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey jay1pus,  I think it's the Yohimbe in the lipo 6x... I have the same reaction to it.. I once drank a half can of redline(the original) and it's got alot of yohimbe too.. I felt like I had the flu...Did not like it..


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 1, 2008)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> Hey jay1pus,  I think it's the Yohimbe in the lipo 6x... I have the same reaction to it.. I once drank a half can of redline(the original) and it's got alot of yohimbe too.. I felt like I had the flu...Did not like it..




Thanks brother.  Its strange i can have 2 tablets/day but as soon as i break into 3 i get really sick feeling.  thanks again for the input.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 2, 2008)

Still going strong had a little to much to drink last night so I ate a little more then usal today I'll have pics up on monday I promise.  

To many pints of Sierra Nevada =


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 16, 2008)

Got another box the other day will keep better numbers this time.  Almost to total 6 pac should be there in a week or two.  this will be a really hard cut.

Yesterday 233

Today 229

Should be there at 220 but we will see the need to eat was gone yesterday


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 17, 2008)

225 today


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 18, 2008)

226 today

helps alot when you have to look at the scale everyday


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 19, 2008)

222.5

still coming off fast


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 19, 2008)

here are some other logs I've seen it seems to work well for a lot of people

My IDS Lean Up log - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 22, 2008)

still 222.5 I've been drinking a little and not being really strict with my diet.

But its still working


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 27, 2008)

today


----------



## mcguin (Feb 28, 2008)

those are amazing results, but is this weight coming off healthy??  I lost 30lbs in 2 months last year and everyone on the forums said that the weight coming off was more likely water weight since it came off so fast and that I was eating up muscles...


----------

